# OV Pier Million Dollar Qustion?



## jjaachapa (Aug 7, 2004)

Can we or can we not catch Cobia from that pier?
I would rather pay 7.50 than 12.00 to fish for cobia. I also enjoy the ride out to LIP, price is right and I'm sure it's more productive. But who has all that time. 
So theres the question. Who has the answers?
Chapa


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

There will be some caught, Chapa. As Fishman reminded me in a post last month, they caught them there when it was Harrison's. 

It's too early to tell if it will be another Grandview. But I'm pretty sure there'll be some tails on dispaly this year. 

Like Shooter says, longer is better. 

LIP is the only pier in the area I LIKE to fish. But it costs me about $15 in gas to get there and back. From that point of view, OV is cheaper. 

And they have a bar.


----------



## jjaachapa (Aug 7, 2004)

I hope so. I was dreading it becoming a Lynnhaven pier. Just crabs and small stuff. Still not sure why though.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

ah the real money question, at least for me and al. in nc you cant byob, in va you can byob, with a bar there and obvious abc regulations, will ovp allow for us to byob or check coolers?

chapa, im sure that cobia will swim by, and i would venture to say that there SHOULD be some caught.

i look forward to meeting most of u guys there the days i dont want to be yak fishin and catch a sunburn with you guys pin riggin

neil


----------



## Bunkerboy (Jan 14, 2006)

*No byob*

Pier rules state that all alcoholic beverages must be purchased from the pier. But I know that some people have snucck on their own, guess they dont check coolers. As for cobia I predict that there will be 3-4 legal fish landed with a few more hooked, but escaping.


----------



## ishootback (Oct 2, 2005)

I have not yet been to th OVP. 

What is the fee? I am thinking of heading down this afternoon for a few hours.

Thanks.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

The important question is can ya hear your clicker all the way from the end to the bar ?...the R


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

R I'll be glad to watch your rod while you are in the bar.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

$7 to get on the pier...i caught cobia off the old one...wasn't even fishong for them(i wanted flatties)...and i wasn't on the end...i'm sure there will be some caught...


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

> Pier rules state that all alcoholic beverages must be purchased from the pier. But I know that some people have snucck on their own, guess they dont check coolers.


It's kind of obvious if you're drinking a bottle and/or can of somethin' they don't sell. 

I had that happen in a bar once.


----------



## Bunkerboy (Jan 14, 2006)

Newsjeff said:


> It's kind of obvious if you're drinking a bottle and/or can of somethin' they don't sell.
> 
> I had that happen in a bar once.


The bar probably has a better seletion than farmfresh


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

the rhondel said:


> The important question is can ya hear your clicker all the way from the end to the bar ?...the R




R...jus pay me in B/L's...I'll deffinitely keep an eye on yer tackle....might even open a tackle shop whe ya walk to tha bar


----------



## KICKNBASS (Jan 18, 2006)

*Ovp*

From what I understand talking to the pier manager Jarvis, coolers will be checked randomly. The only problem I have is the 2 rod per person limit. If you're pin rigging then that eliminates any other fishing, bait, flounder. We shall see how this all pans out in a month or so. 

And Chapa I was out on my boat this striper season just off the end of the pier. There is a nice drop off about 100yds off and a couple of shoals NE and NW of the pier. Sounds like Mr. Brown might just reside in that neighborhood. Don't be upset if you guys see a small boat anchored and chummin' either one of those shoals. They are both new since Isabel. We caught Cobia there before without the shoals so I know they will be there with it.


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

KICKNBASS said:


> The only problem I have is the 2 rod per person limit. If you're pin rigging then that eliminates any other fishing, bait, flounder. .


last time i was on the pier the sign said 3 per person


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

i'll bring my camera, this should be good. pluggin with heavers for bait...


----------



## jjaachapa (Aug 7, 2004)

I'll take my kids. Problem solved.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

> I'll take my kids. Problem solved.


Take mine, too.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Newsjeff said:


> Take mine, too.



damn chapa, newsjeff, lemme borrow one of ya'lls


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Dude..bring you lady... as I'll be bringing mine... wonder if the straw rigs still work there...


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

THX Digger and NS4D..its always reassuring to have friends one can count on  ....the R


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

KICKNBASS said:


> There is a nice drop off about 100yds off and a couple of shoals NE and NW of the pier. Sounds like Mr. Brown might just reside in that neighborhood. Don't be upset if you guys see a small boat anchored and chummin' either one of those shoals. .


KB, I seen some of these guys cast and when they do reach 100 yards no telln just where the lead will land,,, it aint safe in the outhouse with them thrown  
Wouldn't park to close to the pier and I still worry about my truck in the parking lot when they get drinkn


----------



## cockroachjr. (Jul 18, 2005)

You can definately catch cobia there. When the school of rays come through Mr. Brown could be there in the mix. Fishfind him on the bottom and he will be there under the rays eating the scraps like a flounder.


----------



## hankadank (Jan 30, 2006)

i hope Mr. Brown does come threw i'll be fishin seagull and ov for him during the week the weekends i'll be down south


----------



## KICKNBASS (Jan 18, 2006)

*Imo*

They should cut off the T to just big game style fishing. Charge $9 and allow a couple more rods. Then the fishing is safer and you will be able to enjoy yourself without have to argue with the bottom riggers. I wonder if its going to be like old times. I really don't think so. I will proberbly on my boat more than the pier from the sound of things. What do you think Brandon, Jared? We're like the only originals left.


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

Well if its going to be like it use to be and the regs come back we shouldnt have any troubles ,,, just sut it down like we to seagull and the old Harrisons ,,, but to my understanding there is going to be a white line out there also so i guess we will have to sit and wait until the seasons gets good ,,, if not might wanna make room on the boat cause i maybe joining ya .


----------



## Bunkerboy (Jan 14, 2006)

Saturday night Eric said that they are putting a white line across the T only anglers and rods beyond the white line.I think It's going to be the same as the old pier though, just differnt faces.


----------



## KICKNBASS (Jan 18, 2006)

*We'll See*

Its not the rules and regs that I'm worried about. Its some of the new faces. I was having a conversation about fishing experiences yesterday with someone that used to fish Buckroe everyday like I did Harrisons. And we both stated that when you go to another pier its like there is always someone who thinks they are the pier DICK(tator)...... Everytime I go to SB there is someone there that wants to tell me how they do it. I'll be honest I can care less. I do it my way and thats the only way until proven wrong. It was the same thing in Frisco. The only pier that I had no problems with at the end is grandview. That was the best home away from home pier I ever fished. But like you said we shall see when the time comes around.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

the only familier face i've seen is the guy that gave me chit for too many rods, counted out 12 minnows, etc...i like to use a few set rods for flatties, 1 to drag, 1 for spot, etc, and keep one handy for slinging metal...the girl that worked there was great...never blinked at the rods and i got 4doz+ for the price of 2...and i gave back whwt i didn't use...


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

Everything at the new pier seems different...i just cant get the feel for it like i did on the old one...i just dont know...might never be the same...


----------



## Bunkerboy (Jan 14, 2006)

Give it a year, bet you warm up to it.


----------



## 1ragincajun (Jan 24, 2006)

man this aint like da friendly gulf coast at all.
why cant everyone just fish an get along.
just be respectful of one another. i know there are some inconsiderate people but damn. you dont have to push and shove just to fish a pier.


----------



## jjaachapa (Aug 7, 2004)

2 or 3 rod limit? Can you have spares in the cart or thats total on the pier? I hate to go with just the rods I'm fishing? I don't see whats the problem if you only have the limit in the water at one time. I hope one of you can clear this up for me. Then again I have two children and thats 2 or three rods for them as well.
Chapa


----------



## KICKNBASS (Jan 18, 2006)

*Those were the days!*



rattler said:


> the only familier face i've seen is the guy that gave me chit for too many rods, counted out 12 minnows, etc...i like to use a few set rods for flatties, 1 to drag, 1 for spot, etc, and keep one handy for slinging metal...the girl that worked there was great...never blinked at the rods and i got 4doz+ for the price of 2...and i gave back whwt i didn't use...


 I remeber when I worked there. It didn't matter who it was I dug the net in the minnow tank and filled the cup up. Donna and Jeff were the best people to work with. Most of the time I was watching their daughters or teaching them how to fish. If the peir ever gets back to that then I'll buy you a steak dinner Bunkerboy. And as for rods they are being pretty strict to some. Last year I had people coming to me to complain and I worked at the willoughby pier. Like it was my fault!


----------



## Bunkerboy (Jan 14, 2006)

*It's all your fault...*

if you rode out Isabell out on the pier, repairing it as it washed away you would still work there and I would still live there.


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

Bunkerboy said:


> if you rode out Isabell out on the pier, repairing it as it washed away you would still work there and I would still live there.


And i might of moved there


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

i think(hope) that once they know me they will turn a blind eye...until then i'll follow the rules...some people can't handle 1 rod...some can run 6...all skill levels...i just try to help them all out...and have fun...


----------



## jjaachapa (Aug 7, 2004)

jjaachapa said:


> 2 or 3 rod limit? Can you have spares in the cart or thats total on the pier? I hate to go with just the rods I'm fishing? I don't see whats the problem if you only have the limit in the water at one time. I hope one of you can clear this up for me. Then again I have two children and thats 2 or three rods for them as well.
> Chapa


Asking the same question. If the rod limit is 2 or 3 are we talking a spot fishermen's pier or can we have spare rods in the cart? Pin rigging, float rigging, bait rods, backups in case you get spooled or blow ups?.....I guess I'll just call.
Chapa


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

sign says 3 rods max...i have seen nothing about paying extra for more...i guess we'll see...


----------

